# Will track prices ever go back down again?



## trainguy68 (Mar 12, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone has heard any news about possible price reductions for Aristo brass track? As we all know the prices basically doubled last year because of the rising costs of raw material but I believe that brass has since dropped back down again (but I'm no expert and could be wrong!). But if so then surely we should start seeing track prices heading in a similar downward direction. I need some more track and I'd like to get it now but I guess I could wait a little longer if I thought that prices might drop in the near future. 


Glen


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I wouldn't hold my breath. By the time we see a downward trend I would be way past the blue stage.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Well if they want to sell any, I would think the prices will drop.


----------



## trainguy68 (Mar 12, 2008)

Yes I guess supply and demand will set the price. If they're still selling it in large numbers then we won't be seeing any reductions in the near future. It pains me to see old used battered Aristo track being sold on eBay for more than I paid for new stuff just 18 months ago!

I've often wondered why Bachmann haven't got involved with the brass track business. Their low prices for locos and rolling stock have certainly shaken up the industry and enabled many people to enjoy large scale trains without breaking the bank, including myself. So surely they could do the same thing with outdoor track? I'm sure that would bring the Aristo prices down!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I never thought gas prices would be below $2 again and I was wrong on that, so who knows?


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Gas prices are below $2 a gallon? Where? Not in New York State for sure! Track prices are surely not goign down even though the prices of the metals has gone down some. Where i work we use lots of Stainless stell material 440A and 410 and the prices we've been paying have climbed steadily and we have survivied the big rise and the bubble bursting. However the prices on SS did not go down as dramatically as the rest of the market. Non ferrous metals took a real dive but is still double what it was 2 years ago. No new track for me. 

Chas


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

NO!


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

Maybe it has started to come down: At St. Aubin's the 12.5 ft diameter curve track is as low as it was before the price hike, if you add it to the e-shopping cart and then divide that price by 16 to get a single track segment price .


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Tom Leaton on 03/12/2009 11:29 AM
Maybe it has started to come down: At St. Aubin's the 12.5 ft diameter curve track is as low as it was before the price hike, if you add it to the e-shopping cart and then divide that price by 16 to get a single track segment price .


Im not seeing that..








I just checked the St. Aubins site..
all the straight sections work out to about $4.50 a foot..

and the curved set you mentioned is:

ART11802 - 12.5' Diameter Curve (16Pcs) Brass Euro 
$189.99

12.5 diameter = 39.25' of track = $4.84 a foot!









Thats still as high as Ive ever seen..
and its still DOUBLE the price from only a few years ago!










for me, the "before the price hike" price is $2.25 a foot..
thats how much new brass track was in 2001 - 2004 when I was buying a lot of it for my Dad's railroad..

Scot


----------



## Rod Hayward (Jan 2, 2008)

I think they've been spiked.......


----------



## WarEagle90 (Jan 3, 2008)

St. Aubins has AML Code 332 Brass flex track on (for) sale. A box of 12 - 6ft sections is only $198.00. That equates to $2.75 per foot which is a lot better than $4+ per foot.

Dan


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By WarEagle90 on 03/12/2009 1:59 PM
St. Aubins has AML Code 332 Brass flex track on (for) sale. A box of 12 - 6ft sections is only $198.00. That equates to $2.75 per foot which is a lot better than $4+ per foot.

Dan




*Yes I agree, this deal its a good one and it wont last, they only have euro ties left in stock. I was told that they lost there accucraft lines along with AML so they are clearancing out all the accucraft related things. so if you need track buy it now at a good price cause it wont last...







*


----------



## trainguy68 (Mar 12, 2008)

Taken from the St Aubin ad in Garden Railways magazine Feb 2007: 

Aristo Brass straight track 12 x 60" lengths $143.89. St Aubin price now $288.99. 
Another example, 10' diameter brass track (12 pieces) Feb 2007 price $74.89. Price now $150.99 

And the list goes on, the prices have all basically doubled since then. One glimmer of hope, the Aristo track prices in the St Aubin ad from Feb 2008 show prices higher than they are today (for example 12x60" brass straights for $319.89). So I guess that's good news, kind of. At least it's cheaper than last year. Instead of putting my money into stocks I should have invested everything in Aristocraft track!


Glen


----------

